# Snake versuch



## SkonroX (12. Mai 2011)

Hey,

Snake kennt ja sicherlich jeder unter dem zwar linearen aber doch recht spaßigen Handyspiels.
Ich hab mir überlegt es mal etwas aufzupeppen und würd gern einige Feedbacks dazu hören 

Link .exe
Link .jar

lg SkonroX

Update:
Jetzt auch die .jar hochgeladen aufgrund der starken kritik.

Update 11.05.13 um 14:33 Uhr:

Hab unter beachtung von einigen Punkten von Apo nochmal einiges aufgebessert
Link (.jar File)


----------



## Noctarius (12. Mai 2011)

SkonroX hat gesagt.:


> P.s. ich hab es als .exe kompiliert weil ich es nicht mag wenn Fortgeschrittene User sich den Code ansehen und kommentare hinzufügen wie: hier sind schönheitsfehler, da kann mans besser machen etc.



1. Sinnlos
2. Zwecklos
3. Brauchst du keine Tipps von erfahrenen Usern?


----------



## SkonroX (12. Mai 2011)

Klar brauche ich die tipps, aber jetzt gerade möchte ich wirklich nur feedbacks von dem spiel, unzwar von dem was man abgesehen vom code sehen kann


----------



## Apo (12. Mai 2011)

Finde deine Einstellung auch mehr als suboptimal, weil du damit alle nicht Windows Nutzer ausschließt ... außerdem sind Tipps von erfahrenen Nutzern mehr als hilfreich. Aber dahinter wirst du auch noch kommen irgendwann. Aber keine Angst selbst wenn ich die Jar hätte, würde ich mir bei einem Snakespiel den Code nicht anschauen ...  nur bei speziellen Nachfragen, ob man helfen kann. Ich finde gerade in unserer Community ist es besser den Sourcecode sogar mitzugeben, damit andere davon lernen können bzw Tipps geben könnten, die einem selber helfen. Hat mir schon viele Male geholfen. 

Ich habe das Spiel trotzdem mal runtergeladen und den Singleplayer gespielt.

Läuft erstmal ganz gut und das Menu hat mir auch ganz gefallen.

Ideen für Verbesserungen:
- Menu logo oben hat hässlichen weißen Rand bei mir. Das macht sich auf schwarzem Hintergrund suboptimal.
- der Exit und Backbutton ist links irgendwie offen ... das sieht komisch aus
- der Backbutton verändert seine Schriftgröße, wenn ich die Schwierigkeitsstufen verändere
- wieso fliege ich heraus, wenn ich aus dem Spiel gehe mit ESC und komme nicht ins Menu zurück und müsste das Spiel neu starten ... würde ich ändern
- keine Animationen ... wenn man was frisst, könnte eine kleine Animation kommen (z.B. Zahl der Punkte, die langsam ausfadet an der Stelle)
- vielleicht größere schöner aufgelöste Bilder für Schlange (als Kreis) und "Äpfel" nehmen.
- ingame fand ich es auch sehr unübersichtlich am Anfang wieviel Punkte ich hatte usw weil das nur oben draufgeklatscht wurde und nicht abgehoben vom Rest (andere Farben und extra Kasten dafür)
- warum ist das Frame Undecorated? Ergibt keinen Sinn in meinen Augen.
- ingame: für mich etwas farblos durch das rot/schwarz design, aber das ist Geschmackssache
- extraItems wären noch toll: Schlange wird wieder langsamer, Schlange verliert die Hälfte seiner Länge usw.
- Score resetet sich nicht bei restart ... dadurch weiß man beim spielen nicht wieviel Punkte man grad in diesem Spiel hat

Vielleicht kannst du etwas von den Tipps gebrauchen ...


----------



## Gast2 (12. Mai 2011)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Spiel trotzdem mal runtergeladen



Du lädst eine EXE aus unvertrauenswürdigen Stellen und startest diese - *Respekt* ... oder lief das gute Stück in einer VM?


----------



## Quaxli (12. Mai 2011)

SkonroX hat gesagt.:


> ....
> P.s. ich hab es als .exe kompiliert ..



Dann halt nicht....


----------



## Marco13 (12. Mai 2011)

Das mit der EXE hatte ich auch schon geschrieben... dann aber nicht abgeschickt, weil ich mir die Konversation darüber ersparen wollte, wie viel Mist man auch schon mit einer JAR machen kann...


----------



## Guest2 (12. Mai 2011)

Moin,

auch wenn es eigentlich offtopic ist, aber man kann ein jar auch z.B. via


```
java -Djava.security.manager -jar app.jar
```

starten. Wenn es dann noch geht, sollte man sich imho keine sorgen machen müssen. Alternativ kann man auch seinen eigenen security manager verwenden (-Djava.security.manager=de.blub.my) oder sein policy file anpassen (ich glaube: -Djava.security.policy=...).

Bei einer exe hilft eigentlich nur VirtualBox, VMWare und Co. Ich werd die exe darum auch nicht ausführen, sorry.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## SkonroX (12. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: ich bin nicht so ein arschloch der irgendeinen mist verbreiten will, wollte einfach nur eine ehrliche meinung zu dem spiel, sonst nix, aber wenn es euch lieber ist kommen die nächsten als .jar, übrigens finde ich den Post von Apo sehr gut und hilfreich!! 

lg


----------



## Volvagia (12. Mai 2011)

Lads mal bitte im Forum hoch (unter den Absenden-Button), Rapidshare mag mich nicht mehr, seit ich keinen Premium-Acc mehr habe. 



mogel hat gesagt.:


> Du lädst eine EXE aus unvertrauenswürdigen Stellen und startest diese - *Respekt*


Als ob eine Jar viel sicherer wäre.


----------



## Cola_Colin (12. Mai 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Lads mal bitte im Forum hoch (unter den Absenden-Button), Rapidshare mag mich nicht mehr, seit ich keinen Premium-Acc mehr habe.


this !



> Als ob eine Jar viel sicherer wäre.


Ja, diese Einstellung von wegen nicht vertrauenswürdig ist im Endeffekt eh ziemlich halbherzig, man führt bei normalem Betrieb so viel fremden und nicht 100% vertauenswürdigen Code aus... egal ob jar, exe oder oder oder.... Dann doch lieber auf die AntiVirensoftware hören, wenn sie meckert


----------



## Marco13 (13. Mai 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> weil ich mir die Konversation darüber ersparen wollte, wie viel Mist man auch schon mit einer JAR machen kann...



Das meinte ich 

Mit einer JAR-Datei kann man vielleicht nicht ganz so "fiese" Sachen machen, wie mal kurz Bootsektor und Registry kompromittieren, aber daran, sinnlos-zufällig ausgewählte Dateien zu löschen hindert einen erstmal niemand... außer vielleicht dem SecurityManager ... @Fancy: Danke für den Hinweis, war mir nicht bewußt (obwohl man sich denken können sollte, das sowas gehen sollte).


----------



## SkonroX (13. Mai 2011)

.jar File update!


----------



## Guest2 (14. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt den SinglePlayer auch kurz ausprobiert, was mir dabei aufgefallen ist:

- Unter der 64Bit JRE läuft es nicht richtig. Sobald das Spiel startet, bleibt das Frame grau. Das Menü ist aber noch sichtbar und auch während des eigentlichen Spiels wird auch auf Tastendrücke reagiert, nur sieht man eben nix.

- Der "Exit" / "Back" Button ist bei mir auch links "offen".

- Rein subjektiv erscheint es mit bereits auf "Medium" relativ schwer, vielleicht sind das aber auch die Anzeichen meines täglich voranschreitenden Alters. 



SkonroX hat gesagt.:


> Ganz ehrlich: ich bin nicht so ein arschloch der irgendeinen mist verbreiten will, wollte einfach nur eine ehrliche meinung zu dem spiel, sonst nix, aber wenn es euch lieber ist kommen die nächsten als .jar, übrigens finde ich den Post von Apo sehr gut und hilfreich!!



Das Problem ist halt das man leider nie wirklich weiß, wer am anderen Ende sitzt. Vorsicht ist halt manchmal doch besser als Nachsicht. Und jetzt über das jar gestartet, verrät mir mein security manager, dass Du nur Deine \Temp\Creatonility\save.txt liest und schreibst, das macht es entspannter. 

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## SkonroX (14. Mai 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Bug fixes und die neuste .exe datei, für die jre 64 bit nutzer 

Link .jar
Link .exe

lg


----------

